

Offer HN: PHP/C/C++ Coding - terryjsmith

I've decided to give this a go.  I'm not sure the Offer HN paradigm extends well to programming but I figure I'll give it a shot.<p>Who I am: I'm a wannabe/aspiring entrepreneur.  My start-up is waiting on our application to Twitter for fire hose access before we can launch.  I am also the lead developer at B5Media (www.b5media.com), one of the world's largest blog networks.<p>What I am good at: PHP, especially Wordpress. I know Wordpress code like the back of my hand.  I am also very good at plug-in reviews and security after having the privilege of working with Mark Jaquith while he was with B5.  I am also quite good at going from mock-up (PSD or the like) to a working website with XHTML, CSS, jQuery, etc.<p>Outside of PHP, I am also decent with C/C++ on Linux/Unix server stuff and Windows (though it's been a while).<p>I feel my biggest advantage is getting code shipped.  I dropped out of CS in third year (and was never a good student anyways) and am not particularly strong on the theory side of things.  I pride myself on building quickly and iterating rapidly.<p>While I wait on a response from Twitter I am open to doing some small items (bug fixes, HTMLing, etc.).  If you're interested, e-mail me at terry@icedteapowered.com or leave a comment here if you have questions.  I hope to see and work on some exciting things.<p>Note: I also always love bouncing ideas around. If you want to talk start-up ideas or programming bugs out with me, e-mail or Skype me (ternaryworks).
======
kreedskulls
Who would be a good person to hire to Re-develop/design my website for me?

<http://www.safeb4sorry.com> any thoughts?

Thanks,

~~~
terryjsmith
I have some people I've worked with before who are now consulting. If you
would like a referral/introductions, shoot me an e-mail.

~~~
kreedskulls
Hello Terry, I appreciate the referral!

------
jsatok
Great, sent you a message.

